# How to stop a tshirt from bleeding, cracking etc.



## daredevil (Jan 15, 2013)

I have used iron on heat transfers, is there anyway to prevent bleeding, cracking etc. when washing and handling as I am selling on these tshirts
Thansk


----------



## vhanjj (Jul 18, 2010)

just make sure you do the right heating and press. ask your supplier about this or make some testing to be familiarize in your equipment you are using.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I assume you are you are referring to the use of transfer paper. If so, a quality paper, printed with the correct printer and heat press settings should not bleed and/or crack. Bleeding is usually costs by an excessive amount of ink being used.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like an ink issue. What printer are you using because you need a specialty ink for t-shirts that doesn't come in most printers. Are you doing dark or light colored shirts? Also, be sure you're using quality paper, not from office supply stores or walmart.


----------



## BluntTrauma (Jan 27, 2013)

to extend the life maybe try flipping inside out before washing and drying. wash on cold. hang dry


----------

